# Writing a CV...



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Am I in the right place?  Feel free to kick me out if I should be elsewhere  

I am trying to write my CV and it is pretty much finished, but I thought there must be lots of boys n girls on here who see CV's everyday so I was just looking for some ideas....kind of 'Do's and Dont's' when it comes to a CV.

All help very much appreciated...xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thought you'd get a few more views here   good luck!


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

I see quite a few CV's and have helped many placement staff and senior staff to update theirs

Do

Keep your CV honest and factual. 
Use a standard font and size such as Arial 11 or 12 points. 
Ensure your personal details are printable by all printers (e.g. not in the header or footer). 
Check and re-check spelling, do not rely on the spell checker. Get someone else to read back your CV and check for spelling mistakes. 
Ensure every line sells you at your best. 
Prioritise the most relevant content. 
Focus on both what you have done and what you can offer to potential employers. (Employers always want to know what you're good at not just what you can offer. Whole package is better than half!) 


Remember to seek feedback if you are not reaching the interview room, or glean external advice from CV professionals

Don't

Lie. 
Date your CV. 
List every employer you have worked for! (Your CV shouldn't be more than two A4 sides long) 
Modify your CV for every application unless you have a foolproof method of remembering to whom you sent which edition. 
Include negative or irrelevant information. 
Mention Salaries. 


If you would like an unbiased eye to have a look at it, you could pm me the content, obviously take out any personal info and I will offer my thoughts if that would help

Felicity Wishes xxx


----------

